# VBA tutor



## nwfunk (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi, does anyone know where one would find an excel tutor?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi

I suppose we are all tutors here at the forum.  But what specifically are you looking for?  Face-to-face, or e-learning?  One-to-one training is obviously very expensive too.  Have you considered attending and webinars or seminars?


----------



## nwfunk (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Jon,

I am looking for face-to-face (could be via Skype) learning. I understand that this could be expensive, and am willing to pay for it as long as the tutor is skilled. I'm realizing that forums aren't the appropriate place to solicit tutors, but MrExcel is the only place that I know to go. Do you know what the going rate is for this type of service, and where I could find a potential tutors?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't know any face-to-face tutors.  I imagine there are plenty here that could be interested if the price is right.  I'm a course leader for advanced Excel topics.  So whilst you say you realise that it will be expensive, are you aware that the cost is probably in excess of £50 per hour?  And I reckon that's cheap.  Excel tutors tend to gain income through numbers - i.e. a per delegate fee.  And are you also aware that it takes time to learn Excel properly, even with a dedicated tutor, and so the cumulative cost will be substantial?

Personally I think the very best resource is right here - i.e. the forum.  Start asking questions and better yet answer other peoples questions.  This is pretty much how the vast majority for talented Excel users learned their skills.  Of course a good book or two is also very helpful.  We can definitely recommend appropriate titles, depending on what specifically you want to learn.  MrExcel has it's own library of books that you can pick from.  I would put that money you have aside and invest in a bunch of good books.  I'd attend a seminar or two - and beyond that I'd just knuckle down and try and study as much material as possible and put that learning to the test here, in our questions forum.

I'm afraid we don't allow soliciting on the forum so I cannot allow anybody to put themselves forward (not at least without the consent of the other mods and admins).  But I'm happy to keep the topic open because others may weigh in with alternative suggestions that could help you determine the right path to gaining the expertise you need.


----------



## nwfunk (Nov 7, 2014)

That is fair. Then I believe I need to start by learning the following concepts:
1) Passing values to subroutines
2) Multi-dimensional arrays
3) Dynamic arrays

I have found brief introductions to these topics but not exactly what I need. I am looking for exercises to perform, starting at basic and then moving to advanced, with explanations of the topics, etc. Does anyone know where about I could find examples and exercises?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm about to hop on a call.  But I will post back later with some recommended materials.  Materials that I used to learn these topics.  There's plenty of good info on the web - but it helps if you know where it is 

Will post back later today (hopefully).


----------



## nwfunk (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Again

I think if you are serious about learning these topics then you should study the following materials very carefully:

MSDN - Arrays in Visual Basic - don't miss the sub-topics.

Functions for VBA Arrays - by Chip Pearson.  This includes downloads, which can be used for exercise purposes, as well as various links to pertinent array topics.

Passing arguments ByVal or ByRef - by Chip Pearson.

MSDN - Passing Arguments to Procedures


There are many, many more titles that I can refer you to, but the above has ALOT of information and I'm confident that if you study this material thoroughly, use the exhibits provided to practice, and pop back here with related questions; by the time you're done with these titles you'll have better knowledge on these topics than say 95% of our member.  We're here to help and I'm sure you'll find that if you can demonstrate that you've done your bit to study this then there will be many members here willing to invest their time and answer your questions.

Good luck!


----------



## nwfunk (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey Jon, thanks very much for the resources. I will go through them and ask questions as needed.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Nov 7, 2014)

nwfunk said:


> I am looking for exercises to perform, starting at basic and then moving to advanced, with explanations of the topics, etc. Does anyone know where about I could find examples and exercises?


Jon has already alluded to this but this forum should go a long way to providing such examples. When you are studying/learning a topic, search the forum for (mainly historical) related questions. When you find one, don't look at the forum answer(s) but try to write your own answer. Then look at the forum answer(s) and try to weigh up the relative merits of your answer and what was on the forum. Over time you will get to learn the forum members who you can rely on to give sound advice in certain fields and you should be able to pick up their 'tricks' and insight. As you develop skills and confidence you will probably find yourself beginning to answer some of the current questions. If other people weigh in on the thread you can again weigh up the merits of their suggestions against yours.


----------



## hiker95 (Nov 7, 2014)

nwfunk,

Welcome to the MrExcel forum.

*1.* What version of Excel and Windows are you using?

*2.* Are you using a PC or a Mac?


See if something, in the below *link*, to my most up to date list will help you:

*Training / Books / Sites* as of 10/26/2014

*http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-...es-visual-basic-applications.html#post3976765*


----------

